# NT type bored in class



## smokingpacman (Nov 7, 2013)

NT type bored in class here haha what do you guys do when bored in class (other than ur work of course). Any funny stuff?


----------



## StoryLover221B (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't generally do funny stuff, but I'm ALWAYS bored in class. I usually keep one ear on the teacher while I doodle all over my notes, write stories and poetry, or stare off into space thinking.


----------



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

in high school I got drunk and tried to get out kicked out into the hall. It is hard for them to suspend you when you have straight As and they don't have anymore math classes for you to take, so I really never got in any real trouble, I have no idea how. Anyways, in college, I just stop going to class, I still got drunk but played in rock bands and impregnated women instead of class, oh got high a lot too. Oh, show up on test day, that helps. Oh, yeah, also, wear a condom it will save you a lot of money in the long run. Peace out!!


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

In chemistry we discussed what would happen if fish seperated H2O into H2 +O2.one strike of lightning and the entire atmosphere would combust.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Knight of Ender said:


> In chemistry we discussed what would happen if fish seperated H2O into H2 +O2.one strike of lightning and the entire atmosphere would combust.


You guys are cute

But lightning needs clouds, and clouds are water, and water is not there anymore.


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

Tzara said:


> You guys are cute
> 
> But lightning needs clouds, and clouds are water, and water is not there anymore.


All you really need is any unbalance in the atmosphere, not necessarily lightning. That would still be pretty awesome.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I pass notes to my friend when I'm sitting directly in front of the teacher and I don't get caught.


----------



## feeg1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Doodle, or whatever that I found preferable to the busy work that is the education system.


----------



## spookyfornever (Jun 5, 2013)

Write in my red notebook which contains theories, essays, and diagram on everything from a magnetic turbine to create self-sufficient energy to how to cure the common cold to whether or not free will exists. or read.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Zoooooooooooooooone out.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

OkWhat said:


> It is hard for them to suspend you when you have straight As and they don't have anymore math classes for you to take, so I really never got in any real trouble, I have no idea how.


Or if you just sleep. Everyone else would get detention for it but since I was the top grade in the class, they didn't care. I'd also just do homework or work super far ahead so I'd literally have everything for the class done within the first week or so. I wish they just let me do the work, hand it in, then get credit for it. I'd literally have completed high school in a matter of a year.


----------



## Ryo (Nov 12, 2011)

At school I always used to write and draw comics with an ENTP buddy of mine, rife with twisted NT humour.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I space out. Completely. It's the best way to make the time go by faster.

Or I scribble. Mostly just lines and patterns and shading. But even then, it's just something to keep my hands busy while I space.


----------



## anon1234 (May 15, 2013)

One time I wrote sarcastic commentary as my notes. I would also ask a lot of questions/ make comments.

To be honest, I used to skip class a lot. Most of my classes I could get away with just reading the textbook/ reading slides if available. I usually only went to ones where there was a decent amount of discussion/ no book/ frequent assignments.


----------



## HighSteaks (Oct 16, 2013)

Well, I ended up here, didn't I?


Also much of the aforementioned things like spacing out, scribbling, doodling, being off topic, and then also I might do a bit of coding or whisper relevant puns to my friends until they hate me.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I'd imagine that would be the ENTP.


----------

